# Looking for a new home for 12 month old GSD x



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Removed...


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone recommend anywhere else to advertise him?
Or any rescues that may help, he doesn't look or act much like a GSD so not sure a GSD rescue would take him


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

what is the cross Nataliee?
There is a GSD rescue I follow that may be able to help

I will go and see if i can find them


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> what is the cross Nataliee?
> There is a GSD rescue I follow that may be able to help
> 
> I will go and see if i can find them


Thank you.
We're not sure what he is crossed with as the woman we got him from didn't know, but he's not as big as a GSD, more like a small lab


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Thank you.
> We're not sure what he is crossed with as the woman we got him from didn't know, but he's not as big as a GSD, more like a small lab


Okay I see what you mean
whereabouts in the country are you?
would you consider a well recommended all breed rescue?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Okay I see what you mean
> whereabouts in the country are you?
> would you consider a well recommended all breed rescue?


In the midlands. I would be happy if it was well recommended & as long as they could keep me informed, I don't have much trust in rescues from some things I have heard 
Ideally I didn't really want him to go into kennels as I think he will just be bouncing off the walls & not doing himself any favours when people view him, but the way he is going here it might be the best option, he's got behind the tv & chewed wires which were sparking when I got back & has managed to smash a glass all over the floor, I'm constantly worrying about what he's going to do next & have no way of stopping him from getting to all this stuff.
My biggest concern was that if a rescue didn't relay his problems to a potential owner properly that he'd be rehomed again. When I fostered a dog a few years back & took her to the kennels I worked at they took her off to a rescue on my day off behind my back & I never found out where she went, I couldn't cope if I didn't know whether Oscar had found a home or was still sat in kennels months later.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

He's gorgeous, I hope he finds a home soon. 

In the first pic he reminds me a bit of Hanwombat's Io. Could there be some Rottie in there? 

I would contact Rottie Rescue, GSD rescue and see if any of those are able to help. Got to be worth a try. A lot of rescues will let him stay with you until a home comes up so he wouldn't have to go into kennels. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, 
A lot of people think rottie but I'm not so sure, maybe a tiny bit of rottie, but he's not very big. 
I've sent a few emails out today, including a few potential working homes, will try some GSD & rottie rescues tomorrow


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you not borrow a crate to put him in for the meantime


Sorry I went quiet 
I dont personally know any all breed rescues in the midlands  so i was at a bit of a loss


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Can you not borrow a crate to put him in for the meantime
> 
> Sorry I went quiet
> I dont personally know any all breed rescues in the midlands  so i was at a bit of a loss


It's ok, thanks anyway 
I have 2 crates, he gets out of both, one he bent the bars open on & the other he can get out but we can't work out how, and he just makes loads of noise when he's in them


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Could you not get in touch with German Shepherd Rescue ? They could list him on their site as an urgent case, they do accept crosses as you will see on their site.

I can't guarantee they'll manage to find a home for him within the timeframe you are looking for.

contact german shepherd rescue

Can you not get a friend or relative in to keep him company whilst you are working to limit the amount of damage he's doing when left on his own ? Other than that try approaching rescues close by to where you live to see if they have space for him, which again is going to be time consuming.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SirHiss said:


> Could you not get in touch with German Shepherd Rescue ? They could list him on their site as an urgent case, they do accept crosses as you will see on their site.
> 
> I can't guarantee they'll manage to find a home for him within the timeframe you are looking for.
> 
> ...


I'll contact them today & see if they would take him. I don't know anyone that doesn't work that could look after him, I've tried 
There's some boarding kennels up to road so I'm going to speak to them as I know some will sometimes take on a rehoming dog

ETA- the GSD rescue understandably won't take him as he is a cross & the people that go to them want a proper GSD, they said the would try to advertise him or something but the crosses are hard to rehome.
All other rescues within an hours drive are full & have just offered advice but basically said because I work & have to leave him it's not gonna work really. Got told to buy him a guardsman crate which I can't afford or day care till he gets a home, which again I can't afford
Can anyone recommend any websites to advertise him on not gumtree or the likes though


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I would def suggest trying as many rescues as you can within the distance that you can drive to; (but do make sure you check them out and agree with their policies, i.e. non destruct, lifetime support etc) and that they are a 'proper' rescue as well... Could try some of the bigger rescues too sure everyone has waiting lists so it may not be immediate but at least may feel like it something..

I do feel for you its soul destroying when they are destroying stuff and you can't keep them happy. 

Do you think he has SA or is just destroying cos he is bored an he can - not that it makes a difference at the moment, the problem is the problem.

Am wondering if been any update since the 19th ...


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> I would def suggest trying as many rescues as you can within the distance that you can drive to; (but do make sure you check them out and agree with their policies, i.e. non destruct, lifetime support etc) and that they are a 'proper' rescue as well... Could try some of the bigger rescues too sure everyone has waiting lists so it may not be immediate but at least may feel like it something..
> 
> I do feel for you its soul destroying when they are destroying stuff and you can't keep them happy.
> 
> ...


He's still with us, hopefully will be put on a rescue waiting list next week but no idea how long that will be  got lots of doggy people spreading the word but no luck so far. We are just trying to manage his behaviour the best we can but it's hard work & it's not paying off, he seems to be getting worse daily. He's on dorwest scullcap tablets they aren't making a difference & my mums just spent her last £20 on zylkene tablets in the hope it stops at least some of the destruction, after pay day we'll get him on sedatives but couldn't afford them & the consultation this month. People keep telling me to put him in boarding kennels/day care till he goes to help save the house but they don't seem to understand I don't have £10/15 a day spare. 
I don't know if it's boredom or separation anxiety, although he appears to do it as soon as someone leaves if that helps, and has started constantly following round the house


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just bumping this


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Goodness, doesn't this dog ever get any exercise? No wonder he is bonkers, all you talk about is crates crates crates. How about taking him for a few 2 hours walks every day, getting him into some sort of agility training, give him a job to do.

Third home in less than a year? Why will no one make an effort with this poor dog? Try walking him three times a day, two hour walks.

Instead of locking him up all the time and putting him on waiting lists, why not actually work with him. Poor thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> ETA- the GSD rescue understandably won't take him as he is a cross & the people that go to them want a proper GSD, they said the would try to advertise him or something but the crosses are hard to rehome.
> All other rescues within an hours drive are full & have just offered advice but basically said because I work & have to leave him it's not gonna work really. Got told to buy him a guardsman crate which I can't afford or day care till he gets a home, which again I can't afford
> Can anyone recommend any websites to advertise him on not gumtree or the likes though


That's very strange Nataliee as there are at least 6/7 crosses up for rehoming on the website link I gave you  If they have offered to advertise him on their website for you, then I'd at least let them try for you.

Being totally honest, without any kind of rescue backup I think you are going to have a real struggle re-housing this boy, even though you may not want him in a kennel environment, it could turn out to be the best thing for him in the right place. The danger you risk re-housing him privately is the strong possibility of having him bounced backwards and forwards to you - which longterm is going to do him no favours at all.

The only other place I know of where you could ask for rescue help is DogPages - please don't be tempted to re-house him privately with someone across there - emphasize it's very important rescue become involved with him as you don't want to see him bounced around various homes. I'm sure you will find a couple of rescues willing to help if you request some backup with him.

Theres also a list of rescues here you could work through Dog Rescue Pages - Centres in Midlands and East Anglia


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Goodness, doesn't this dog ever get any exercise? No wonder he is bonkers, all you talk about is crates crates crates. How about taking him for a few 2 hours walks every day, getting him into some sort of agility training, give him a job to do.
> 
> Third home in less than a year? Why will no one make an effort with this poor dog? Try walking him three times a day, two hour walks.
> 
> Instead of locking him up all the time and putting him on waiting lists, why not actually work with him. Poor thing.


Ohhh now I know where I'm going wrong...exercise! Why didn't I think of that 
Before jumping to conclusions how about reading some of my other threads, or at least asking before making assumptions.
He gets walked 3 times a day for an hour each time, most of which is off lead, a 30 minute jog a few times a week and he goes to training once a week. The only reason there is so much talk of crates is because I have to keep telling people he can't be prevented from doing the destruction as he gets out of them. I put him in a crate when I left him the other day so I could leave him with a raw bone & the other dogs couldn't get to him, I knew he'd get out as soon as he'd finished, but the rest of the time he is not in a crate.
The previous owners were giving him up as there landlord said they had to, and he was living in a small flat which they decided wasn't big enough for him. We weren't to know the issues he had.
I could go on gumtree, advertise him as free to good home & not tell them how he really is, so at least with being honest he will hopefully get a more suitable forever home


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

SirHiss said:


> That's very strange Nataliee as there are at least 6/7 crosses up for rehoming on the website link I gave you  If they have offered to advertise him on their website for you, then I'd at least let them try for you.
> 
> Being totally honest, without any kind of rescue backup I think you are going to have a real struggle re-housing this boy, even though you may not want him in a kennel environment, it could turn out to be the best thing for him in the right place. The danger you risk re-housing him privately is the strong possibility of having him bounced backwards and forwards to you - which longterm is going to do him no favours at all.
> 
> ...


I will get back in contact with them & see if they will advertise him on the website. 
Thank you I'll have a look on that site.
Have spoken to someone who knows of a working home he may be able to go to, which would obviously be brilliant for him, but not getting hopes up yet


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Goodness, doesn't this dog ever get any exercise? No wonder he is bonkers, all you talk about is crates crates crates. How about taking him for a few 2 hours walks every day, getting him into some sort of agility training, give him a job to do.
> 
> Third home in less than a year? Why will no one make an effort with this poor dog? Try walking him three times a day, two hour walks.
> 
> Instead of locking him up all the time and putting him on waiting lists, why not actually work with him.  Poor thing.


Lorilu, do people really have that sort of time? 2 hours 3 times a day? That's 6 hours of walking - what about those who go to work all day and know their dog is destructive? Some people crate train puppies...I do with mine and she recently broke her legs... needing another 2 months in the crate, there really isn't anything wrong with crate training and if I didn't crate train to begin with imagine how stressed she'd be with crate rest!!!

The OP has suggested rehoming as the best option for them and the dog so I don't think she needs grilling from you about what is best for the dog when you don't know someones situation.

Sometimes (breed dependant) it'll never be enough exercise no matter how long they are worked for and unless you're a jobless bum with nothing better to do then your idea would be fab! But it's really not practical. I'm out to work 9 hours a day (like most people) and only have time like that on the weekends.

To the OP, I definately giving a local rescue a shout or advertising for adoption on pets4homes.co.uk to get some people but pleaseeeeeeeee (I know you're not silly hun) do a home check and things like that before letting him go.

I understand dogs with issues, I really, really do and I'm so sorry for you that it's come to this but sometimes you have to think about the dogs wellbeing and if he'll be happier elsewhere so I can see why you need to do this

Best of luck and keep us posted xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think when you have a dog who needs special care and training you step up and make the time to do it, not pawn him off. Put out some effort for him. But, this is a throw away society these days, including pets. Three homes, the dog is only a year old?And now he's losing that home too. What kind of a chance is this dog ever going to have now.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Lorilu, do people really have that sort of time? 2 hours 3 times a day? That's 6 hours of walking - what about those who go to work all day and know their dog is destructive? Some people crate train puppies...I do with mine and she recently broke her legs... needing another 2 months in the crate, there really isn't anything wrong with crate training and if I didn't crate train to begin with imagine how stressed she'd be with crate rest!!!
> 
> The OP has suggested rehoming as the best option for them and the dog so I don't think she needs grilling from you about what is best for the dog when you don't know someones situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you, glad to see someone realises it's in his best interest.
I will definitely home check if I rehome him privately, too



lorilu said:


> I think when you have a dog who needs special care and training you step up and make the time to do it, not pawn him off. Put out some effort for him. But, this is a throw away society these days, including pets. Three homes, the dog is only a year old?And now he's losing that home too. What kind of a chance is this dog ever going to have now.


We didn't take him on knowing he had issues, but we have done our best to sort them. How do you suggest dealing with a dog that doesn't like to be left when you work full time, that hasn't already been suggested? All our time outside of work is dedicated to our dogs so don't tell me about making the time. It's not pawning him off it's finding a home that will be more suitable for him. We are his second home not third, and the next home will be aware of how he is, hopefully preventing him being rehomed again.
Seriously unless you are going to offer any magical advice that I haven't already tried, or offer him a home seeing as you feel so bad for him then really what are you doing on this thread? Trying to make someone else feel like sh!t that's all you're doing


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I think when you have a dog who needs special care and training you step up and make the time to do it, not pawn him off. Put out some effort for him. But, this is a throw away society these days, including pets. Three homes, the dog is only a year old?And now he's losing that home too. What kind of a chance is this dog ever going to have now.


I don't think Nataliee could have made it more clear that she loves Oscar immensely and wants what is best for him, made it quite clear she hasn't got the time, money or resources to deal with Oscar's problems - they are beyond her and she's now at her wits end with the trails of destruction he's leaving behind - To be fair, I think anyone would be. I could sit here recommending behaviourists just as anyone else could, Nataliee just hasn't the funds - which isn't surprising considering the damage Oscar has done to her home.
I'm usually the first to jump up and down when I see animals passing hands quickly, with no thoughts for the animals concerned - The point being Nataliee didn't have to come on here and ask for help, she could have said nothing and re-housed him very quickly 'FTGH' - she hasn't done this as she is worried for Oscars welfare and wellbeing, she does not want Oscar being passed around which is understandable.

Which is why I emphasized it's really, really important to request some rescue back up to ensure Oscar finds the right home, where someone has the time and funding to address his problems.

The problem being is a minefield out there, Nataliee wasn't aware of Oscar's problems at the time she agreed to take him in - had she been I doubt she would have taken him.

I'm pretty sure Nataliee feels terrible and feels she's let Oscar down - I see no point in making her feel worse than she already does.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you thought about his diet? Diet plays a much larger role in behavior than people realize. Many dog foods are chock full of things that can make a dog hyper and uncontrollable, and anxious too. So many carbs, with all the grains, and the chemicals, and worst of all sugar. Yes, sugar is put in dog food, look for ingredients that contain the word "syrup", even if you don't see the word sugar. Any way, carbs convert to sugar, so it's just as bad.

I hope while you are waiting for a home or opening for him you will perhaps improve his diet, and continue to work with him, lots of people work, and walk their dogs, and involve them in agility too, it's just a way of life when you have dogs.

A diet change may show results very quickly, especially if you put him right on a raw diet.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Have you thought about his diet? Diet plays a much larger role in behavior than people realize. Many dog foods are chock full of things that can make a dog hyper and uncontrollable, and anxious too. So many carbs, with all the grains, and the chemicals, and worst of all sugar. Yes, sugar is put in dog food, look for ingredients that contain the word "syrup", even if you don't see the word sugar. Any way, carbs convert to sugar, so it's just as bad.
> 
> I hope while you are waiting for a home or opening for him you will perhaps improve his diet, and continue to work with him, lots of people work, and walk their dogs, and involve them in agility too, it's just a way of life when you have dogs.
> 
> A diet change may show results very quickly, especially if you put him right on a raw diet.


Yes I thought about his diet the day he came to us on wagg. I put him on a high quality grain free food as soon as I could. I am continuing to work with him, I know plenty of people work full time & have dogs like I've already said outside of work my time is dedicated to them, it's worked with 4 of our other dogs it's just not working for him.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry you are going through this Natalie, he's such a gorgeous boy and that picture just melts my heart. If I thought for a second I could be home 24/7 and he'd get on with Eddie I'd have him in a heartbeat. I can only imagine how hard a decision it has been for you, I know you truly love and care for him and have done your best. 

xxxxx


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Sorry you are going through this Natalie, he's such a gorgeous boy and that picture just melts my heart. If I thought for a second I could be home 24/7 and he'd get on with Eddie I'd have him in a heartbeat. I can only imagine how hard a decision it has been for you, I know you truly love and care for him and have done your best.
> 
> xxxxx


Thank you


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

You will maybe not agree with me, but if you give him more time, he will probably settle down. At 12 month he is full of energy and mischief. I remember my dog when she was that age and we left her alone - she chewed doors frame. They mature and calm down with age. Somebody should give this dog a chance. He will be stuck and lost in kennels.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Renata said:


> You will maybe not agree with me, but if you give him more time, he will probably settle down. At 12 month he is full of energy and mischief. I remember my dog when she was that age and we left her alone - she chewed doors frame. They mature and calm down with age. Somebody should give this dog a chance. He will be stuck and lost in kennels.


Unfortunately this is more than chewing door frames. It's not a case of his destructiveness but the fact that he feels the need to destroy everything and anything around him, or to break free from a crate (something most dogs can't do in 1, let alone from 2!) and the cause is distress from SA. Nataliee has put a lot of time into this boy, and I highly doubt it's been a quick and easy decision to find a new home for him, they are just trying to do what they believe is best for him.

xxx


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

In rescue kennels the dog will get food regularly and veterinary treatment (if he needs it). He will be locked all day long in small kennel and will be walked once a day for 30 mins. For a young dog that is mental. With his reputation he has small chance for finding new home quickly. So he may be stuck in kennels for a year or so. No dog deserves that. I am begging for him - give him another chance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> You will maybe not agree with me, but if you give him more time, he will probably settle down. At 12 month he is full of energy and mischief. I remember my dog when she was that age and we left her alone - she chewed doors frame. They mature and calm down with age. Somebody should give this dog a chance. He will be stuck and lost in kennels.





Renata said:


> In rescue kennels the dog will get food regularly and veterinary treatment (if he needs it). He will be locked all day long in small kennel and will be walked once a day for 30 mins. For a young dog that is mental. With his reputation he has small chance for finding new home quickly. So he may be stuck in kennels for a year or so. No dog deserves that. I am begging for him - give him another chance.


Some dogs never settle down, I think it's also very fair to point that out - I know that from experience too.

Chewing door frames is ever so slightly different to dog destroying everything in it's wake - at least something so slight can be easily remedied.

Start racking up the cost of damages done to crates, electrical items, carpets, flooring, gates and other damage caused around the home Nataliee might as well not go to work as all she seems to be doing is covering the cost of the damage caused - It's a vicious circle.

She cannot afford to board him, can't afford behaviourists and is looking into sedating him in the hope of calming him down - longterm I feel that's rather cruel but understand her reasoning for doing it - when homes are in short supply anyway regardless of Oscar's problems.

Oscar recently very easily could have died after escaping and having a chew at electrical cables behind the back of the TV - I feel a life in Kennels with the chance of a home is far kinder on Oscar than risking his dangerous behaviour around the home.

If Nataliee can find the right rescue back up, he may not go into kennels but straight into a foster home where he can be worked with.

I think it's wrong to beg Nataliee to give him another chance when she potentially risks coming home from work and finding him dead - I'm sure she thinks about the dangers posed to Oscar everyday - it's extremely clear she feels awful, I feel she has been left with little choice to do whats right for him when she's made it clear from the start she hasn't the finances to invest remedying his behaviour.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Some dogs never settle down, I think it's also very fair to point that out - I know that from experience too.
> 
> Chewing door frames is ever so slightly different to dog destroying everything in it's wake - at least something so slight can be easily remedied.
> 
> ...


Fostering homes are short supply too. Dogs that are old or have medical issues go to foster homes first. I am not optimistic there. With my partner we did oposite shifts for some time so that somebody was always at home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> Fostering homes are short supply too. Dogs that are old or have medical issues go to foster homes first. I am not optimistic there. With my partner we did oposite shifts for some time so that somebody was always at home.


Not necessarily, dogs that need working working with are often given priority too where foster homes are concerned. I don't know about Nataliee's private life, whether she lives alone or has a partner - non of my business, no one else's either.

Not everything is as easy as you think it may be in today's climate jobs are hard to find, even harder to hold on to so even if Nataliee had a partner and was able to work opposite shifts - don't you think she would have done this ? It was suggested earlier on in the thread maybe she could get someone to sit with Oscar - Nataliee didn't have anyone.

Oscar is young which is to his advantage - I'm sure he wouldn't be left waiting for long, even in kennels - Oscar having to go in kennels should a space be found isn't the end of the world - in the long run it would be a much safer option for him rather than risk him dying or getting badly hurt at home with no one around due to his behaviour.

I think it's far, far crueler leaving a dog in this situation and not acting upon it, or not doing what is safer and best for the dog.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Not necessarily, dogs that need working working with are often given priority too where foster homes are concerned. I don't know about Nataliee's private life, whether she lives alone or has a partner - non of my business, no one else's either.
> 
> Not everything is as easy as you think it may be in today's climate jobs are hard to find, even harder to hold on to so even if Nataliee had a partner and was able to work opposite shifts - don't you think she would have done this ? It was suggested earlier on in the thread maybe she could get someone to sit with Oscar - Nataliee didn't have anyone.
> 
> ...


Maybe somebody could give him a walk while she is at work? A neighbour, friend, a relative? People here walk neighbour's dogs. Also there are professional companies that do dog walking. And leave him with chewing treats for the rest of time? Everything is worth trying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> Maybe somebody could give him a walk while she is at work? A neighbour, friend, a relative? People here walk neighbour's dogs. Also there are professional companies that do dog walking. And leave him with chewing treats for the rest of time? Everything is worth trying.


All this has already been suggested - Nataliee has no one, she can't afford boarding him so doubt she can afford to set on a dog walker, I also doubt no one could already walk Oscar more than Nataliee already does.

She leaves him with treats, chews and bones, he gobbles them up then escapes. Have you actually read the whole of the thread ?


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> All this has already been suggested - Nataliee has no one, she can't afford boarding him so doubt she can afford to set on a dog walker, I also doubt no one could already walk Oscar more than Nataliee already does.
> 
> She leaves him with treats, chews and bones, he gobbles them up then escapes. Have you actually read the whole of the thread ?


No, I did not read it all. I still think that a solution can be found. I am sure that somebody would walk him for a small amount of money while she is at work (if there are no relatives or friends to do it for free). We are talking about a dog not a monster. IMO it is a question of time till he settles and calms down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> No, I did not read it all. I still think that a solution can be found. I am sure that somebody would walk him for a small amount of money while she is at work (if there are no relatives or friends to do it for free). We are talking about a dog not a monster. IMO it is a question of time till he settles and calms down.


I realize that, what you don't seem to be able to grasp is the situation he's left in every day which could eventually lead to his death.



Nataliee said:


> he's got behind the tv & chewed wires which were sparking when I got back & has managed to smash a glass all over the floor, I'm constantly worrying about what he's going to do next & have no way of stopping him from getting to all this stuff.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Renata said:


> No, I did not read it all. I still think that a solution can be found. I am sure that somebody would walk him for a small amount of money while she is at work (if there are no relatives or friends to do it for free). We are talking about a dog not a monster. IMO it is a question of time till he settles and calms down.


How can you give advice in a serious situation like this....when you haven't even bothered to read the whole thread....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Renata said:


> No, I did not read it all. I still think that a solution can be found. I am sure that somebody would walk him for a small amount of money while she is at work (if there are no relatives or friends to do it for free). We are talking about a dog not a monster. IMO it is a question of time till he settles and calms down.


Would you like to offer him a home then to help him?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you tried Rottie Friends Rescue Angela Curtis? They do help mixes could be Rottie x Collie


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Have you tried Rottie Friends Rescue Angela Curtis? They do help mixes could be Rottie x Collie


Wasn't sure about rottie rescues with not being sure of his mix but will send them an email & see, thanks


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Would you like to offer him a home then to help him?


I have 4 dogs myself, 2 come from dog kennels, one was given up for adoption by his owner, because she could not cope with his energy level. I regularly help with dogwalking in local kennels so I know, that some dogs have their one and only day walk sometimes as late as 2.30 PM and it is often for just about half an hour. After having this experience I think that the only situation in which a dog should be put in kennels is when his owner passed away.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Renata said:


> I have 4 dogs myself, 2 come from dog kennels, one was given up for adoption by his owner, because she could not cope with his energy level. I regularly help with dogwalking in local kennels so I know, that some dogs have their one and only day walk sometimes as late as 2.30 PM and it is often for just about half an hour. After having this experience I think that the only situation in which a dog should be put in kennels is when his owner passed away.


So your offering him a home or a foster home?

OP can't cope has tried has many other things in the mix, has tried everything, is in rented accommodation if she loses her home what happens to the dog then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> I have 4 dogs myself, 2 come from dog kennels, one was given up for adoption by his owner, because she could not cope with his energy level. I regularly help with dogwalking in local kennels so I know, that some dogs have their one and only day walk sometimes as late as 2.30 PM and it is often for just about half an hour. After having this experience I think that the only situation in which a dog should be put in kennels is when his owner passed away.


Renata your really not helping - you are not in Nataliee's situation where she is worried for her dog, his wellbeing, or possibly his life.

No one is saying Oscar will definitely be placed in a kennel environment because he may not be, he could as pointed out go straight into a foster home - OR - Nataliee may be able to find a home herself whom are willing to take on all his problems.

She could of course mentioned nothing, realizing all of his problems, knowing it's going to be hard to rehome him, placed him to sleep - she hasn't done that either - some people would have done believing it would be kinder.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Meezey said:


> So your offering him a home or a foster home?
> 
> OP can't cope has tried has many other things in the mix, has tried everything, is in rented accommodation if she loses her home what happens to the dog then?


Then I think it was not responsible to adopt him in the first place. No, I am not offering him a home. If I could, I would adopt a dog from kennels where I help with dog walking. There are many that have been there stuck for ages and deserve better. I know my limits. If you need to offend people go and find somebody else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> Then I think it was not responsible to adopt him in the first place. No, I am not offering him a home. If I could, I would adopt a dog from kennels where I help with dog walking. There are many that have been there stuck for ages and deserve better. I know my limits. If you need to offend people go and find somebody else.


Read ALL the thread. Nataliee was lied to. She wasn't aware of Oscar's problems.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Renata said:


> Then I think it was not responsible to adopt him in the first place. No, I am not offering him a home. If I could, I would adopt a dog from kennels where I help with dog walking. There are many that have been there stuck for ages and deserve better. I know my limits. If you need to offend people go and find somebody else.


Yes and I know my limits, thanks. I was not aware I was taking on a dog with problems I wouldn't be able to manage.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Have you tried Rottie Friends Rescue Angela Curtis? They do help mixes could be Rottie x Collie


Just got a rather blunt response to my email


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Just got a rather blunt response to my email


Oops! !That's not good!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Renata said:


> Then I think it was not responsible to adopt him in the first place. No, I am not offering him a home. If I could, I would adopt a dog from kennels where I help with dog walking. There are many that have been there stuck for ages and deserve better. I know my limits. If you need to offend people go and find somebody else.


But that's what your doing? You haven't read the thread your suggesting things already done. If you can't offer a home why keep telling the OP what she should do and not do, if your not offering a home would you rather she advertised him free to good home?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Just got a rather blunt response to my email


Where have you tried so far Nataliee ? PM me if you wish


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Meezey said:


> But that's what your doing? You haven't read the thread your suggesting things already done. If you can't offer a home why keep telling the OP what she should do and not do, if your not offering a home would you rather she advertised him free to good home?


The whole story is a bit strange, The dog is being moved around like a piece of furniture or hot potato. I have nothing more to say. Poor thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Renata said:


> The whole story is a bit strange, The dog is being moved around like a piece of furniture or hot potato. I have nothing more to say. Poor thing.


How rude!!!!!

Nothing strange at all about Nataliee's situation, happens all too often, people lie just to get rid - unfortunately this is what has happened with Nataliee.

Glad you have nothing more to say because your not helping.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Renata said:


> The whole story is a bit strange, The dog is being moved around like a piece of furniture or hot potato. I have nothing more to say. Poor thing.


What do you find so strange about the 'story', what could I possibly be making up? He's not been passed anywhere since I've had him so really not quite sure what you are on about. Poor thing would be to keep him here, you really don't see the bigger picture


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Renata said:


> The whole story is a bit strange, The dog is being moved around like a piece of furniture or hot potato. I have nothing more to say. Poor thing.


Are you for real! As if Nataliee doesn't feel upset enough about the situation.

She is trying to do her best for the dog and you are not helping one bit!


----------

